# Zika: the essence of the hoax: analysis



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Zika: the essence of the hoax: analysis
Posted on February 16, 2016 by Jon Rappoport Views: 723
Dengue mosquito biting skin
I've written a number of articles taking apart the Zika hoax, piece by piece, lie by lie. Here, I want to present an overview.

My analysis centers on two questions.

One: Is there a true "outbreak" of microcephaly in Brazil?

Two: Has the purported cause, the Zika virus, been established scientifically?

For the article, click here:

Zika: the essence of the hoax: analysis - Personal Liberty®



Don't get Dreaky Deaky about Ziky
Like Ebola another false Flag, another shining object to look at.

Personally I think most Brazilians are microcephalic, did you ever see what goes on during Carnival?


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

I figured it was another way to sell vaccines. Every couple years they have to come up with a new deadly virus.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

And before Zika ......... there was Swine Flu, then Ebola .... one day the real McCoy will be launched intentionally after all the test runs of propaganda.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Zika is the STD you get when Monsanto is done raping your country


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

It sounds pretty crazy. Its spread by mosquitoes and then they find it in the body fluids of a ****. What is up with that?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

#gaymosquitolivesmatter


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I find it funny (strange funny, not haha funny) Olympic athletes are being told to travel to Brazil at their own risk because the ocean and river water some of the athletes will be competing in is filthy with disease and then people start second guessing traveling to Brazil for the games for the same reason and now all the sudden there is a mosquito carrying a disease. I think the mosquito thing is a cover up for the bad water.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

Urinal Cake said:


> Don't get Dreaky Deaky about Ziky
> Like Ebola another false Flag, another shining object to look at.


Are you out of your mind? Nice and comfortable in the USA where Ebola only had a few victims. I work in Africa, and calling Ebola a "False Flag" is ignorant to say the least.

I had to transport an Ebola victim in a airtight bubble by helicopter during the outbreak. I spent an hour in my shower after that flight, though I never had contact with the patient. It is one of the most scary things I've EVER seen, and it devastated Sierra Leone, Ghana, Liberia, and to a lesser degree, here in Nigeria, where they did a great job of mitigating the potential mass outbreak that might have occurred. I was in Nigeria for most of the recent outbreak.

The statement you made is whacko conspiracy crap in the extreme. JMHO!


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Follow up story of a False Flag:
Zika fraud update, Rio Olympics, the op against Brazil
Posted on June 3, 2016 by Jon Rappoport Views: 2
Zica virus, Brazil Olympics cartoon
For new readers, see my previous articles about the scientific fraud that is Zika. In a nutshell, there is no convincing evidence the Zika virus causes the birth defect called microcephaly.

There are only news headlines. The latest of these refer to two new studies "clinching" the Zika-microcephaly connection. However, the studies are nothing more than propaganda.

One study claims that, in several groups of mothers and babies born with the defect, the Zika virus was found. But at best, it was found in a small minority of cases studied. This weak correlation proves nothing. In fact, it is evidence against Zika as the cause. Why? Because scientific standards dictate that the virus should be found in all, or an overwhelming percentage of, cases.

The other study was done on mice. Needless to say, mice are not humans. In fact, mice are far from ideal animals to study, when inferences to human are going to be made.

The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention and the World Health Organization are determined to weld Zika to microcephaly. Scientifically, they've utterly failed, but that doesn't stop them. They can get headlines, and that's all they care about.

Brazil, as everyone knows, has been made the target of the hysteria surrounding Zika. And the Rio Olympics are coming up shortly. Obviously, many tourists are going to stay home because they fear Zika. This could cut deeply into expected profits the Games generate. "Brazil is a terrible place to visit; Zika is rampant; run from the virus."

More importantly, the global political scene is experiencing a ripple of disruption owing to what are called the BRICS nations-Brazil, Russia, India, China, and South Africa. This alliance is establishing its own monetary fund, independent of the IMF, and conversation have been held about defecting from the U.S. dollar as the currency of choice in all sales of oil.

From the U.S. government's point of view, this toppling of the dollar must never happen. It was one reason Libya was destroyed. Moammar Ghadafi was in the process of promoting a gold-backed currency (not the dollar) to be used in oil transactions.

Therefore, Brazil, as a BRICS nation, comes under the political gun. The entirely fraudulent Zika crisis is one vector in that attack.

Unfortunately, people are inexperienced in making connections between political/economic attacks, and medical ops. So they can't see the links. But the links are there.

Since 1988, I've been detailing them. Just to take one example, the manufactured 2003 crisis called SARS was used, by the World Health Organization, to show it could bring a large city to its knees. WHO issued a travel advisory against flying into a "SARS epicenter," Toronto. The city lost billions in tourism revenue. SARS had no basis in reality. The supposed cause, a coronavirus, was found in fewer and fewer patients-until the whole op was exposed as a rank fraud, for those who were paying attention.

In the case of the Rio Olympics, WHO hasn't come out and advised the Games organizers to cancel or move the events. It doesn't need to. It's already stirred up enough fear to produce a deep cut in tourism money.

And after all, the globally televised Games will create an ideal opportunity to push more Zika fear at viewers.

The CDC and WHO are the Ministry of Fear. They use that emotion to front for pharmaceutical companies, who in turn sell vaccines and drugs.

"Be afraid. But don't worry, we can help you and save you."

If you buy that formula, I have some wonderful and inexpensive condos for sale on the dark side of the moon.

Bottom line: Any doofus can say, "Look, here is a disease, and I've found a particular virus is present in a few cases, so the virus causes the disease." Any doofus can say that, but he isn't a real scientist, no matter how many credentials he has attached to his name. He might be a salesman, he might be a propagandist, he might be an incompetent, but he isn't a scientist.

The most recent numbers I've found out of Brazil state that, in 854 confirmed cases of microcephaly, 97 were found with some trace of the Zika virus. That's called evidence that Zika isn't the cause. In any reasonable lab, the researchers would say, "Well, we go back to the drawing board. Far too many cases that don't have the virus."

But we aren't dealing with reasonable people.

We're dealing with an agenda.

And the agenda must be pushed, for purposes that have nothing to do with science or healing.

- Jon Rapport

Zika fraud update, Rio Olympics, the op against Brazil - Personal Liberty®


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Some of these kids look like the original Cabbage Patch dolls....Mosquito is not to blame, maybe swimming in the family gene pool is more like it.
Too closely Bred/incestuallity is more likely.
images.
Zika Babies - Google Search


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

It's a sad, sad day ...... indeed.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Urinal Cake said:


> Some of these kids look like the original Cabbage Patch dolls....Mosquito is not to blame, maybe swimming in the family gene pool is more like it.
> Too closely Bread/incestuallity is more likely.
> images.
> Zika Babies - Google Search


Yeah man, too closely bread........

What other pearls of wisdom can you drop on us .....lol !


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Operator6 said:


> Yeah man, too closely bread........
> 
> What other pearls of wisdom can you drop on us .....lol !


Damn spell check!


----------



## Blendingin (Feb 13, 2016)

SittingElf said:


> Are you out of your mind? Nice and comfortable in the USA where Ebola only had a few victims. I work in Africa, and calling Ebola a "False Flag" is ignorant to say the least.
> 
> I had to transport an Ebola victim in a airtight bubble by helicopter during the outbreak. I spent an hour in my shower after that flight, though I never had contact with the patient. It is one of the most scary things I've EVER seen, and it devastated Sierra Leone, Ghana, Liberia, and to a lesser degree, here in Nigeria, where they did a great job of mitigating the potential mass outbreak that might have occurred. I was in Nigeria for most of the recent outbreak.
> 
> ...


Thank you for saying this @SittingElf. I can not believe how people on this forum are so quick to believe this crap. These are real diseases. Ebola scares the shit out of me and I will never go to Africa because of it. It is not a new disease and neither is Zika or other mosquito transported diseases. 
Heaven help us if the Zombies come because people will be thinking it is a conspiracy and all smoke and mirrors until someone bites their face off. Have very little hope that we could survive a real SHTF situation based on the attitude of people like this.

Another confirmed case identified in Washington state yesterday BTW


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

The Washington State case is a male in his 20's that had recently traveled to the South Pacific.


----------



## Blendingin (Feb 13, 2016)

@Operator6 I think you need to do some more research and check your facts!!!!!!!!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm lost. Are we talking Ebola or zika?


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Blendingin said:


> @Operator6 I think you need to do some more research and check your facts!!!!!!!!


I did plenty the first time and it wasn't complicated. Here is my source for you to read at your convenience. @Blendingin

First case of Zika virus confirmed in Washington state | Q13 FOX News


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Denton said:


> I'm lost. Are we talking Ebola or zika?


I'm referring to Zika, the thread topic. If you read post #14 before it was edited ( if that's available) you may understand the context in which I posted a response to in my post, post #15.

Someone is trying to edit their post to cause confusion.......


----------



## Blendingin (Feb 13, 2016)

Operator6 said:


> I did plenty the first time and it wasn't complicated. Here is my source for you to read at your convenience. @Blendingin
> 
> First case of Zika virus confirmed in Washington state | Q13 FOX News


 @Operator6
Maybe you cant read? this case was way back in February which is clearly stated in the article you referenced, not just a few days ago. Washington has actually had 3 confirmed cases with a *17 year old GIRL being diagnosed just a few days ago. * If you can not get your facts straight then do not post,especially in response to what I am posting about. As far as I'm concerned you are only on this forum to cause problems. I have yet to see you post anything worthwhile and what you do post you try to twist to make yourself seem like the big man on the totem pole. You can take your pole and shove it where the sun don't shine..... but you would probably like that wouldn't you?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Outside looking in....

One party is making statements in a non-emotional, non-provoking manner. The other party is making defensive and provocative statements.

The art of conversation....


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

@Blendingin

You really need to stop with the disrespectful comments. You edited your post.

You where proven wrong in another thread, sorry you don't like that but it happens.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Operator6 said:


> @Blendingin
> 
> You really need to stop with the disrespectful comments. You edited your post.
> 
> You where proven wrong in another thread, sorry you don't like that but it happens.


And, when I step in, others should step out of the way.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Denton said:


> Outside looking in....
> 
> One party is making statements in a non-emotional, non-provoking manner. The other party is making defensive and provocative statements.
> 
> The art of conversation....





Denton said:


> And, when I step in, others should step out of the way.


I didn't realize you had posted, I was typing and then posted before I saw your response to Bleedingout......


----------



## Blendingin (Feb 13, 2016)

I did not edit my post and I was not proven wrong in another post. he is purposefully trying to pick fights and you know it. Every time I make a comment about something he has to interfere and try to make it look like I am wrong, just like he has done with other people.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

For the record about the Zika virus:

Copied and pasted from the CDC, which is a government site:

Symptoms
Most people infected with Zika virus won't even know they have the disease because they won't have symptoms. The most common symptoms of Zika are fever, rash, joint pain, or conjunctivitis (red eyes). Other common symptoms include muscle pain and headache. The incubation period (the time from exposure to symptoms) for Zika virus disease is not known, but is likely to be a few days to a week.
See your doctor or other healthcare provider if you are pregnant and develop a fever, rash, joint pain, or red eyes within 2 weeks after traveling to a place where Zika has been reported. Be sure to tell your doctor or other healthcare provider where you traveled.
The illness is usually mild with symptoms lasting for several days to a week.
People usually don't get sick enough to go to the hospital, and they very rarely die of Zika. For this reason, many people might not realize they have been infected.
Zika virus usually remains in the blood of an infected person for about a week but it can be found longer in some people.
Once a person has been infected, he or she is likely to be protected from future infections.
Diagnosis
The symptoms of Zika are similar to those of dengue and chikungunya, diseases spread through the same mosquitoes that transmit Zika.
See your doctor or other healthcare provider if you develop the symptoms described above and have visited an area where Zika is found.
If you have recently traveled, tell your doctor or other healthcare provider when and where you traveled.
Your doctor or other healthcare provider may order blood tests to look for Zika or other similar viruses like dengue or chikungunya.
Treatment
There is no vaccine to prevent or medicine to treat Zika virus.
Treat the symptoms:
Get plenty of rest.
Drink fluids to prevent dehydration.
Take medicine such as acetaminophen (Tylenol®) or paracetamol to reduce fever and pain.
Do not take aspirin and other non-steroidal anti-inflammatory drugs (NSAIDS) until dengue can be ruled out to reduce the risk of bleeding.
If you are taking medicine for another medical condition, talk to your doctor or other healthcare provider before taking additional medication.
If you have Zika, prevent mosquito bites for the first week of your illness.
During the first week of infection, Zika virus can be found in the blood and passed from an infected person to a mosquito through mosquito bites.
An infected mosquito can then spread the virus to other people.

Symptoms, Diagnosis, & Treatment | Zika virus | CDC


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Blendingin said:


> I did not edit my post and I was not proven wrong in another post. he is purposefully trying to pick fights and you know it. Every time I make a comment about something he has to interfere and try to make it look like I am wrong, just like he has done with other people.


State facts reference them the best as possible. Do not let things get personal. Facts are the only thing that matters. Personal feelings do nobody any good and open the door to fights.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

More to consider:

10 shocking reasons why Zika virus fear is another fraudulent medical hoax and vaccine industry funding scam - NaturalNews.com


----------



## Blendingin (Feb 13, 2016)

Des Moines teen was 'speechless' and 'shocked' to learn she has Zika virus | KOMO

^^^^ fact above states that 17 year old girl was just diagnosed. Is this clear enough????????

Fact is that no matter what I post he will say it is wrong. I did not make it personal until he decided to continually attack, and I am not going to let anyone treat me like that no matter where it is. Make him stop and there will be no problem


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Blendingin said:


> Des Moines teen was 'speechless' and 'shocked' to learn she has Zika virus | KOMO
> 
> ^^^^ fact above states that 17 year old girl was just diagnosed. Is this clear enough????????
> 
> Fact is that no matter what I post he will say it is wrong. I did not make it personal until he decided to continually attack, and I am not going to let anyone treat me like that no matter where it is. Make him stop and there will be no problem


She just got home from Haiti where she was bitten by many mosquitos. . Seems like par for the course......


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Just a suggestion here ....... but maybe you two want to get a room and leave us out of it?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Blendingin said:


> Des Moines teen was 'speechless' and 'shocked' to learn she has Zika virus | KOMO
> 
> ^^^^ fact above states that 17 year old girl was just diagnosed. Is this clear enough????????
> 
> Fact is that no matter what I post he will say it is wrong. I did not make it personal until he decided to continually attack, and I am not going to let anyone treat me like that no matter where it is. Make him stop and there will be no problem


And, there is at least one case reported about 20 miles from my location. That is reported. The Zika carrying skeeters are prevalent in my area. Symptoms are mild; many people have probably had it around and not even knew it. 
I don't think the virus is a hoax in itself.


----------

